# Super rare Confederate Staff Officers button



## Screwtop (Dec 13, 2018)

I have only gone relic hunting once, and this was my fourth relic. I probably won't top this one unless I dig up a cannon, or Gen. Lee's golden spurs. 

This is a general officers staff button. It is a one piece local with shank and no back mark. It is modeled off of an 1830's US army officers button. I dug this up at an old 1700's house site. The house was most likely destroyed by the rebels after crossing a ford in the Rappahannock river just yards away. General J.E.B. Stuart's entire Calvary corps rode past this house on their way to Gettysburg. 

I found the house site by accident this march. It was an organised relic hunting event in Virginia called DIV (Diggin' In Virginia). The organizers gave us a map, but they never told us about the old home.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Dec 13, 2018)

Nice find.


----------



## sandchip (Dec 14, 2018)

That's incredible.  What a great button!  Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## Screwtop (Dec 14, 2018)

I had Civil War button expert William Leigh look at it, and he said that the buttons value would be from $800-$1,000. They are very rare.


----------



## Saturn Doll (Dec 15, 2018)

Wonderful Find!!! Awesome to see it-Thanks for sharing!! :flag:


----------



## Screwtop (Dec 19, 2018)

It was General Stuart, pictured above, and his command that crossed the ford beside the house.


----------



## Warf rat (Dec 30, 2018)

That is very nice, and what a cool story. No confederate stuff out here unfortunately.


----------



## Gunsmoke (Mar 13, 2019)

That's a GREAT find screwtop! I am an avid metal detectorist and have been since the 1980's. Love artifact hunting. Congratulations on that button! And the history that goes with it makes it even sweeter.


----------

